# pipe, pipping [piping], tubing



## Inocente

Buen día a todos:

Alguien sabe si *pipe*, *piping* y *tubing* se traducen igual, lo que pasa es que la traducción que he encontrado para las tres es _*tubería*_ pero incluso tengo una oración que dice:

_*Ensure that all associated pipe and tubing connections have been checked tight and properly secured.*_

Pero no se como traducir _*pipe and tubing*_ *connections *ya que encuentro la misma traducción para pipe y tubing y de paso también para piping. Si alguien sabe si hay alguna traducción distinta para las tres palabras le agradecería mucho su ayuda.


----------



## sound shift

Buenos.

Se escribe "piping", no "pipping", para preservar el diftongo de "pipe".


----------



## jade26

*piping* 
s. sistema de tuberías, canalización, cañería, cañutería, encañado, entubado, entubamiento, sistema de cañerías, ribete; pitido; sonido de la gaita; adorno hecho sobre un pastel 
adj. agudo, aflautado 


*pipe* 
v. canalizar, conducir por tubería, encañar, entubar, transportar por oleoducto...

Creo que* pipe* es tubo *piping *sería tubería y *tubing*, entubado...


----------



## Vampiro

Hola.
Pipe = cañería.
Tube = tubo
Piping = cañerías (se refiere a la instalación o diseño de las mismas)
Tubing = tuberías (lo mismo, se refiere a la instalación o diseño de tuberías)

*NO* es lo mismo una cañería que un tubo.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Alf-Med

Hay que tener mucho cuidado con las traducciones tan directas.



En España una tubería se usa para todo, por ejemplo para bombear agua o para descargar un barco petrolero.

Sin embargo en inglés para estos menesteres se utiliza pipe.



He oido tubbing muchas veces para referirse a tuberías de muy pequeño diámetro usadas para aire comprimido, nitrógeno etc (para hacer funcionar un manómetro o lo que sea), pero nunca para la descarga de un barco (y he trabajado años descargando buques mercantes).


----------



## Inocente

Muchas gracias a todos por su ayuda, que amables y una disculpa por el error al escribir piping, ahora me queda todo claro. No me queda más que decirles GRACIAS, y que tengan buen día.


----------



## jägemaister

Estaba buscando exactamente lo mismo, cual es la diferencia entre tubing and piping porque ya había escuchado que tenia que ver con el diámetro, asi que me gusta la explicación de ALf-Med.  Pero si alguien sabe algo mas sobre el tema, alguna referencia o algo así solo informen aquí en el foro.


----------



## moniquex

Te dejo esta explicación muy sencilla de lo que dices jägemaister:



> The primary difference between pipe and tubing is how the size is  designated. Pipe is designated by a "Nominal Pipe Size" based upon the  ID (inside diameter) of the most common wall thickness. Tubing is  designated by the measured OD (outside diameter). For Example: A 3/4  inch iron pipe has an OD of 1.050 inches, while a 3/4 inch steel tube  has an OD of 0.75 inches.
> 
> The Copper industry calls all cooper  tubular products "Tubes" but they designate a "Type". Each type has  specified OD and ID dimensions



Sacado de http://wiki.answers.com/Q/What_is_the_difference_between_pipe_and_tube


----------



## Vampiro

Yeah, you’re right.
I've gave a long explanation about this in some other thread about the same topic.
I know that “cañería" and  “tubería” are used colloquially as synonyms in Spanish, but they are not the same thing, and for people who work in piping discipline it is a pain in the… neck.
Cheers.
_


----------



## scien

No hay traducción como tal, es uno de los muchos sustantivos que adquieren los ingleses para diferenciar las aplicaciones de sus materiales aunque en español signifiquen los mismo.

Específicamente: 

"pipe" o "piping" lo usan para tuberías que sólo transportan fluidos o gases, 
"tube" o "tubing" lo usan para tuberías que llevan fluidos o gases pero con la intención de enfriarlos o calentarlos tal como los equipos de intercambio de calor, 

Todo esto es independiente del diámetro del tubo, aunque debo comentarte que comercialmente si puedes encontrar diferencias entre ellos pero no necesariamente uno es más grande que otro.

En resumen, para *pipe and tubing* *connections* puedes traducirlo sólo como "conexiones de tuberías".


----------

